# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this was a decent cigar smooth and complex.now i have to try the other sizes.not really worth the price but then again this is California.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - not bad


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When you can get these at a decent price they are good. I would not pay anything more than $4 a stick for them.


----------

